
Ventilators fast track toward death, let's look at alternatives - joaquinbeltran
https://www.facebook.com/joaquin.beltran/posts/10219524999788048?__xts__[0]=68.ARC8qKoqACWT6qhpnUMdG6Ng3IRzHaLyjZ-paDdkAC8LyvZq73KYzcl9yX4np1V-AQn6nB8NJTpUKUYBcuKfiIYBcDBP_tmFJjZIzyg5J0OjQHxe1l7nFSoaTZTWMX-56G-94hwxb7NX9o_JZx778WKw4uN6yYD25JYTGGWhrbPwO1tXPi5lhthHVPSkdqHJ8SXaRUlx2h6Pt66Np2sOgNpBYM5aLb2aQCQdx-eSrNpAMoheposRVZwTO2N2N1khGWbunXAT1SfuEmh5Md1F9xPMlVPeEpyIXyVDlXuhOivtK4SuRtUAHyehE0HN1aOt4gHekv34nOrl8viUr0MuHI_7OJJl&__tn__=-R
======
LatteLazy
Facebook medical advice? No thanks.

